# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  capacity for my production

## Neele

Hi

I would like to create a graph of my data to show which tables during a period are free of production. My idea was on the x axis I would like to see dates and on the y axis my tables. And that during the period my tables are occupied I see a line or a point or something. I made something in excel but I cant get it any better

Does somebody have an idea how I could do this?

----------

